
Show HN: A book recommendation engine backed by 7 million book ratings - padolsey
https://abooklikefoo.com
======
padolsey
Hi HN! This app is backed by a graph db containing around 7 million book
ratings/affections and 150k book titles published prior to 2020. A query
requires at least two books to run and will go about finding books for you
based on the collaborative filtering of millions of existing affections. The
data used is garnered from a variety of book review websites and open
datasets. As well as collaborative filtering it also uses basic criteria like
genres to find you matches. Users have found the results to be shockingly
accurate so far.

------
codingdave
Clever. I felt like it started to lock in on my reading tastes only after I
had 5 selections, but that is still a decent app.

Also, I don't mind sites that make money from Amazon's affiliate program, as
long as they are delivering value, and the links they provide actually are
useful to people. This fits that bill nicely, and is a great example of the
right way to monetize links.

------
gbrhaz
I like it. As going through it though I had read so many in the list it
provided. I see 6 is the maximum for a search, but it'd be useful to
"neutralise" all the ones that have already been read to clear the stage a bit

------
sgdpk
This is nice :)

I tried on Firefox and the thumbnails remain gray, I can only see them when I
hover the title.

~~~
padolsey
Ahh, the site uses book images from Amazon's CDN so you may need to disable
your ad blocker. I think that's what's happening.

~~~
sgdpk
Indeed, I have an ad blocker. Thanks!

------
JohnMunsch
There are so many good books it lacks... But still a really neat idea. Good
work!

------
siddienahar
Feature Request: Save the results, at least locally..

